# Profinet mehr als 100 m ?



## JesperMP (2 Juli 2010)

Hallo alle Forum-Miglieder.

Habe ein paar kleine Profinet Projekte gemacht, und es ist ganz gut gegangen.
Aber bevor das wir 100% von Profibus auf Profinet springt, gibt es eine Verhinderung. 
Die meisten von unsere grössere Projekte haben abstände länger als 100 m zwisschen Schaltschränke.
Was macht ihr in diesen Fall ?

Glasfaser Kabel und Switche mit Medien-Umwandlung ? Es gibt ein gewisse Kostenufwand dafür, und ich bin nicht 100% sicher ob die Leute vor-ort die Kabeln hantieren kann. Spezialwekzeuge und sichere Hände (kein Vodka !).

Ein Repeater oder Switch halbwegs zwisschen die Schaltschränke ?

Gibt es Ethernet Signal-Verstärker für Kupfer-Kabel die Profinet tauglich sind ? (edit: Für Kabel länger als 100 m, ohne Verstärker/Repeater/Switch halbwegs)

Gibt es andere Lösungsmöglickheiten ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 Juli 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> ...ich bin nicht 100% sicher ob die Leute vor-ort die Kabeln hantieren kann. Spezialwekzeuge und sichere Hände (kein *Vodka* !).


 
[off topic]
Jasper wie bekommt ihr das hin mit den ruhigen Händen ohne Alkohol?


----------



## JesperMP (2 Juli 2010)

Da hast Du recht. Das Problem ist Doppeltseitig.
Alkoholisierte Elektriker brauchen Vodka.
Nüchtere Elektriker (teoretische möglicheit) kann nicht mit Vodka.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Juli 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Aber bevor das wir 100% von Profibus auf Profinet springt, gibt es eine Verhinderung.
> Die meisten von unsere grössere Projekte haben abstände länger als 100 m zwisschen Schaltschränke.
> Was macht ihr in diesen Fall ?


 
Entweder Glasfaser (unempfindlich, potentialgetrennt, teuer) oder Switch und vernünftigen Potentialausgleich

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## JesperMP (2 Juli 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> [..] oder Switch und vernünftigen Potentialausgleich


Also, du meinst ein Switch halbwegs zwisschen die Schaltschränke ?


----------

